# ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري*



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....

:052:
عندي عرض رهيب على دهن عود ومسك ثلجي ومخلطات :smile:

بسعر الجمله السعر ماتتخيلونه سعر خرااااافي:sm3:

الحين اشتري جمله مثلا ب5000 ريال وبيع مفرق ربحك صافي 25000 ريال..
او بيع جمله بربح 5000 صافي..

او اشتري ب500 ريال وبيع مفرق واربح صافي 5500 ريال

باذن الله يعجبكم العرض:sm3:


----------



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**

جمعة مباركة


----------



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**

فوق.............................


----------



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**

اب..............................


----------



## حنوونة (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**

فوق..........................................


----------



## عاشقة العطور (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مافهمت شي شنشتري وشنبيع اقصد كم عبوة كم توله شنهو بالضبط ونشم اونشتري لازم نشم قبل


----------



## اسرار الدواسر (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**

بالتوفيق........


----------



## حنوونة (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: ربح x ربح باذن الله تعالوا تاجروا بدهن العود *عرض مغري**



عاشقة العطور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مافهمت شي شنشتري وشنبيع اقصد كم عبوة كم توله شنهو بالضبط ونشم اونشتري لازم نشم قبل


 
هلا حبيبتي هذا العرض للتاجرات او اللي يحب يعرض بضاعة للبيع ويستفيد
ابيع لك بسعر الجمله سعر الحبه مثلا 10 ريال بيعي مفرق الحبه ب30 ريال 
الحبة=ربع تولة
واقل عدد للجملة 50 حبه ب500 ريال ربحك فيها باذن الله صافي 1000 ريال
وفيه بيع عينات لو حابه تشمين قبل تشترين كمية تجيك من الرياض بشحن الزاجل


اسرار الدواسر قال:


> بالتوفيق........


 
تسلمين قلبي


----------

